# Undocumented web server question



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

While trying to research the Tivo branded wireless adapter, I stumbled on a site that gave instructions to activate the hidden web server. I managed to open the port for my router so that I could download my tivo's content from a computer outside my home network. I tested it and it works.

I noticed a disclaimer at the bottom of the menu that says:

_"This feature is not supported. The TiVo license agreement allows you to transfer content to up to ten devices within your household, but not outside your household. Unauthorized transfers or distribution of copyrighted works outside of your home may constitute a copyright infringement. TiVo reserves the right to terminate the TiVo service accounts of users who transfer or distribute content in violation of this Agreement. "_

What is the meaning of "household" and "home" in their context? Do they mean:
(1) *literally * within the boundaries of my house, or 
(2) members of my family.

If I download content for my PERSONAL viewing pleasure on a computer that's outside my physical house (my office, for example), would I be in violation of the Tivo service agreement? OBVIOUSLY, I am not allowed to (nor would I ever consider) copy anything and giving it to anyone else to view.

I can already copy shows to my notebook computer and watch those shows anywhere I can take my notebook, so I would like to think I can download the same shows onto my desktop at work and do the same thing - but that disclaimer worries me.

Opinions?

Pete


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Their intent is literally within your household, or on your personal PCs.

They don't want to transferring to other households.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Your use of the word "household" is no clearer than theirs. When you say within my household, or on my personal PCs, does that mean that I *CAN  * download something from my home tivo onto my PERSONAL computer, which happens to be located at my office, for my own personal viewing pleasure?

Pete


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

*house·hold*

1.
a. A domestic unit consisting of the members of a family who live together along with nonrelatives such as servants.
b. The living spaces and possessions belonging to such a unit.

2. A person or group of people occupying a single dwelling: _the rise of nonfamily households._


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

So, you agree that I (a member of my household) can download and view shows from my household tivo for my own use outside my physical dwelling where the tivo is located?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I seriously doubt anyone will come after you for doing that.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess being a lawyer, I get paranoid about things that are not worded clearly that can potentially hurt me. I would not want Tivo to (even threaten to) cancel both my lifetime subscriptions because they suddenly decided to enforce the vague language on that screen.

Pete


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

as long as you don't steal service from them, tivo is VERY easy to get along with


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

That's cool, thanks. I was just afraid that if they saw me accessing my tivo from the outside they might simply think the worst and just cut me off. I have no intention of doing anything wrong, and I want to avoid the appearance of impropriety. 

(I don't even have any need to transfer files, but like knowing I can!)

Pete


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

NewYorkLaw said:


> That's cool, thanks. I was just afraid that if they saw me accessing my tivo from the outside they might simply think the worst and just cut me off. I have no intention of doing anything wrong, and I want to avoid the appearance of impropriety.
> 
> (I don't even have any need to transfer files, but like knowing I can!)


If they cut you off, you can just switch to a hacked system; there's really no upside for TiVo to cut a paying customer off.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I figued that once they collected my lifetime subscription(s) they no longer thought of me as a "paying customer." But, anyway, I don't think there's anything for me to worry about, thanks for the input!

Pete


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

NewYorkLaw said:


> Your use of the word "household" is no clearer than theirs. When you say within my household, or on my personal PCs, does that mean that I *CAN  * download something from my home tivo onto my PERSONAL computer, which happens to be located at my office, for my own personal viewing pleasure?
> 
> Pete


Their intent is you download before you leave, and not have your DVR available over the open internet.

Technically, you can download from in your office, with your home and likely office network properly configured.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

NewYorkLaw said:


> Well, I figued that once they collected my lifetime subscription(s) they no longer thought of me as a "paying customer." But, anyway, I don't think there's anything for me to worry about, thanks for the input!
> 
> Pete


Its not that you are a "paying" customer, it is that you are a subscriber to their service, and a user of their hardware and software, and at that, they could be held liable for anything you may do, and they want to do everything they can to mitigate that liability on their part.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

You make sense, thanks!
Pete


----------

